

Skillendar: A neighborhood network. Please give us your valid feedback. - sunsai
http://www.skillendar.com

======
cdvonstinkpot
Should be a Facebook app, to utilize their user base & location abilities.

~~~
sunsai
Thanks for your comment, but the scope of Skillendar is so wide and its
features are very difficult to be turned into just an app on Facebook.

